
What Information Do Facebook Advertisers Know About Me? - aravindhsriram
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/04/data-and-advertising/
======
johnnysnow
"If I’m not paying for Facebook, am I the product?

No. Our product is social media"

Hahahahaha

I'd give this propaganda a 1 out of 10 on the honesty scale, and 10 out of 10
on the sociopath scale.

If facebook were a person, would you want that person to have access to your
life and your interpersonal connections, and to be a party to your
communications? Or would you think to yourself, geeze, this guy is a psycho, I
don't want anything to do with him.

... but hey, Farmville.

------
mtgx
It's not just advertisers that are the issue, but third-party developers.
Cambridge Analytica (and many others like it) got all of that data as a third-
party developer, not as an advertiser.

